# Erdung von Installationsleitungen



## isy.R (28 August 2008)

Könnt Ihr mir kurz helfen?
1.Wenn ich ein Kabel am Boden verlege und darüber eine Eisenabdeckung(Trittschutz) muss ich die Abdeckung erden (ja/nein) 

2.Wenn ich ein Kabel in ein Eisengeflecht,Schlauch, oder Rohr lege erden (ja/nein)

3.Wenn ich eine Abzweigdose aus Metall benutze erden?


ZU 2.Muss der Schlauch aussen oder innen isoliert sein, damit ich ihn nicht erden muss?

ZU 1.2.3. Bitte die Unterschiede zwischen unter 50V, und zB 230V erläutern (zB 50V nein/230Ja). Und zwischen einzelnen Drähten, und Kabeln.


----------



## INST (24 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke Erden in solchen Fällen ist notwendig (kann Dir auf die schnelle die VDE leider nich nennen).

Ich hoffe die Antwort von micky0604 bringt Dich in diesem Problem weiter!! 

Gruß
INST


----------



## Tobi P. (25 September 2008)

Kabel und Leitungen gelten als schutzisoliert - keine Erdung erforderlich. Bei der Abzweigdose kommts auf die Schutzklasse an, wenn die der Schutzklasse 1 entspricht muss sie geerdet werden. Es gibt durchaus Fälle in denen ein Betriebsmittel der SKII entspricht und trotzdem ein metallisches Gehäuse hat => Zählerschränke sind z.b. so ein Fall.

Unabhängig von der Schutzklasse kann es aber nötig sein berührbare leitfähige Teile in einen Potentialausgleich einzubeziehen!


Gruß Tobi


----------

